# Shower Screen screw tightness



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Since obtaining a naked pf have been keeping an eye on my shots and the classic has been producing good extraction via vst.

Until today ....re-assembled the shower screen after a backflush and noticed extraction only showing on one side of the basket resulting in a v poor shot.

The reason for this is that I had fully tightened up the shower screen screw. Slackening back screw by quarter turn and back in business...full extraction

Anyone else come across this issue. my machine by the way is pre-phillips.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Never had that issue with mine. I always tighten mine fully. Maybe there was a little bit of scale in one of the holes that the water comes out of and loosening it allowed it out. Have you tried tightening it again?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

backflushing on the small gaggia machines is not good idea, can cause more problems, specially with models 2009 onward . the solenoids cant handle it.

just descale regularly, that's all that's required

mark

http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I found thumb tight was sufficient with my Gaggia (it will bite and stay there)

Overtightening will influence the flow.

Do you have the mesh or punched shower screen?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if the screen is blocked, use a rotary wire brush on your drill to clean. the tightening of screw should have no relevance if everything is clean

mark


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Do you have the mesh or punched shower screen?


Thanks Glenn, I have the punched shower screen. It is slightly concave and goes flatter as you tighten it.

Think I will be going hand tight from now on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With that I found thumb tight worked. 2 tight and the water seemed to go to the area with least depth (greater pressure?)

With the mesh it didn't matter at all


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I find that it can make a difference with the cone of water.

Sometimes I can have a single stream of water coming from the centre of the shower screen, if it's too tight, I think it tends to pull more to the left.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> backflushing on the small gaggia machines is not good idea, can cause more problems, specially with models 2009 onward . the solenoids cant handle it.
> 
> just descale regularly, that's all that's required
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, sory missed your post.

I have the pre-phillips model and only do a light back flush at the end of each week. I use a rubber blind disc which I understand to be a little more forgiving.


----------

